# *UPDATE*7-5 Help! My 4 day old buck with white runny poop?PICS



## cindy78

Yesterday I noticed his bottom had poop stuck to it. His poop was a bit runny and yellow, seemed to be a little blood tinged. I cleaned him off and this morning this is what he had on his butt. 






I found this poop on the ground. 





He is being raised by the mom.

I also noticed that his mom has pale eyelids and gums. SHe is eating fine. I last dewormed her with Ivomec at the end of March. Her eyelids have been pink throughout her pregnancy. I didn't know she was pregnant.

I will take a sample to the vet today as soon as I can get it. Any suggestions would greatly be appreciated!


----------



## cindy78

I forgot to mention that the poop does not have any smell to it.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

AFter a doe kids she can have a worm bloom, many of us worm all our does the day after kidding to help with this. I don't worm on a regular basis, but if I have a doe not looking well after kidding, pale eye lids, loosing weight, I worm them on the heavy side. another words I make sure I give them plenty of wormer for their weight and I often use a stronger family of wormer compared to a weaker family of wormer.  coccidiosis can also be a problem this time a year with a younger doe who just kidded. I would also consider giving her red cell or iron shots(ferrous).  building her iron up in her system will  help her fight off future worm loads once you get this worm load under control.  


baby looks to have milk scours or bacterial scours, if he is still eating and not running a tempurature above 103.00 I would let it go for a day, assume  it is just milk scours.  If he is running a temp. or acting sluggish, I would treat him with spectam scour-halt available at feed stores, it may be going by a slightly different name, it is a red liquid bacterial scour medicine normally used for pigs.  I would also consider Penn G shots if he is running a tempurature above 103.5 and is off feed and sluggish.


----------



## ksalvagno

If you can get in to the vet, I would take the goat in with you along with a stool sample. The only time I have seen white poop is when a kid wasn't digesting the milk and I lost him.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> If you can get in to the vet, I would take the goat in with you along with a stool sample. The only time I have seen white poop is when a kid wasn't digesting the milk and I lost him.


That's is a good point, I should have clarified, that I have never had one with that kind of poop, I have seen it like that in baby pigs, that is really not normal, in my experience. 

This is the kid that was born on the doe that was being milked? You didn't know she was pregnant, I was wondering about cholostrum(sp?) for the baby when she never had a drying off period.  Any of you experienced people think this could be a problem?


----------



## cindy78

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> ksalvagno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can get in to the vet, I would take the goat in with you along with a stool sample. The only time I have seen white poop is when a kid wasn't digesting the milk and I lost him.
> 
> 
> 
> That's is a good point, I should have clarified, that I have never had one with that kind of poop, I have seen it like that in baby pigs, that is really not normal, in my experience.
> 
> This is the kid that was born on the doe that was being milked? You didn't know she was pregnant, I was wondering about cholostrum(sp?) for the baby when she never had a drying off period.  Any of you experienced people think this could be a problem?
Click to expand...

I wanted to take him to the vet today but the only vet that sees goats is not in today. I was just going to take the fecal in today. I haven't checked his temp yet. He is still eating. And yes he was born from the doe that I had been milking throughout her pregnancy . A friend of mine that raises goats says that she should still have colostrum even though I was milking her.  I will run to the feed store and ask them and get whatever I can to help him till I can get him to the vet. The people at the feed stores around here don't seem too knowledgeable about goats??? I was thinking if it could be that he is impacted? I read a thread on BYC about a similar problem and she gave her goat enemas and suppositories.?? I don't know. I don't wanna put too much stress on him. He is sleeping a lot but he does get up and walk around and even jumps around like a wild bull. lol I need to find my thermometer to take his temp. Never seem to find things when I NEED them!! 

Should I give him ProBios?

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## ksalvagno

It really depends on if you dried her off at all. I would say that if she was never dried off, she never produced colostrum. If you do enemas, I would just do a soapy water enema.

How old is he? Probios doesn't do a whole lot for the very young. They haven't developed a proper rumen at that point.


----------



## cindy78

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> It really depends on if you dried her off at all. I would say that if she was never dried off, she never produced colostrum. If you do enemas, I would just do a soapy water enema.
> 
> How old is he? Probios doesn't do a whole lot for the very young. They haven't developed a proper rumen at that point.


She was never dried off because I never knew she was pregnant. He is only 4 days old. I will try the soapy water enema. Thank you.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

I'd get him to the vet as soon as one is available.


----------



## cindy78

I gave him a little ProBios a few hours ago. I just went to check on him right now and he just pooped and it was kinda like toothpaste consistency and it was yellow again?? I'm about to head out to the feed store in a few minutes anyway to have some things on hand. I was reading about giving CD ANTItoxin? What do you think? til I can get to the vet tomorrow? He is up and following mom around when she gets up and was running when I went out. He's not weak or anything. Just the weird white poop in the morning.  :/


----------



## Livinwright Farm

White runny poo is A-typical of Cocci tearing up the intestinal tract... I would get it to the vet for a proper diagnosis. Up to 7 days old, kids can have milk scours, but those are yellow/mustardy looking... not white.


----------



## ksalvagno

At this point, the C&D Antitoxin couldn't hurt. May help you till you can get him to a vet.


----------



## elevan

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> At this point, the C&D Antitoxin couldn't hurt. May help you till you can get him to a vet.


x2



			
				Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> White runny poo is A-typical of Cocci tearing up the intestinal tract... I would get it to the vet for a proper diagnosis. Up to 7 days old, kids can have milk scours, but those are yellow/mustardy looking... not white.


Not cocci...he's only 4 days old.



			
				n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> I'd get him to the vet as soon as one is available.


A vet visit is definitely in order for that kid.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Also I would be giving mom Red Cell (6ml / 20-30# every 6-8 hrs for 24 hours) in addition to taking in a fecal for her.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Don't confuss C&D antitoxin, with CD &T vaccine, two different things.  I would not vaccinate this kid until  you have the scoures cleared up. The C& D antitoxin is a treatment, that works very well, but can be hard to find.


----------



## aggieterpkatie

The doe would have still produced colostrum.  The only issue would be if you milked her out and he didn't get enough of what was produced.  Some dairy farmers milk their cows before the cows actually freshen again, but they do stop a few days before freshening.  Colostrum is produced a few days before birthing, not months before, so hopefully the kid did get some in him.


----------



## Roll farms

Have you taken his temp?

I would think either he's got a touch of dietary upset, and would offer some baking soda in his bottle (does he sound sloshy at all?)

If he's got a temp, I'd treat for e coli...IF the colostrum was compromised, that would be one of the more common bugs he could have picked up.

Hoping he is recovering on his own...still eating / acting perky is a great sign, but keep a close eye on him....good luck!


----------



## PattySh

I've never seen this in goats, but in puppies and other animals a white stool  indicates a bacterial infection and needs medication immediately. Young ones go down real fast. I'd start an antibacterial asap. I've used Neomycin Sulfate in the past. I am also wondering if he didn't get  any  or enough colostrum because of the milkthru?


----------



## cindy78

He does have a temp 103.7. Normal is below 103.5? He is still nursing. He scours are yellow again. They were white this morning. I went to all the feed stores and NONE seemed to be able to help. The ONLY thing I was able to get is Penn G. Should I give that to him? I took a stool sample to the vet but it wasn't enough . They gave me a tube to put it in and bring it back. How much of the Penn G should I give if any til tomorrow?? Should I give pedialyte? No, the feed store didn't even have electrolytes! Each feed store was about 30-40 mins away from each other and I didn't get to get any help. They don't know about goats around here! They only told me to give him pepto but I don't know if that's a good idea.? Any suggestions?

Oh, and he is playing around jumping around and running. But he does sleep a lot too. When I went out there he was laying down but when he heard me, he came out and ran to see who it was. So he doesn't seem too weak.


----------



## elevan

cindy78 said:
			
		

> He does have a temp 103.7. Normal is below 103.5? He is still nursing. He scours are yellow again. They were white this morning. I went to all the feed stores and NONE seemed to be able to help. The ONLY thing I was able to get is Penn G. Should I give that to him? I took a stool sample to the vet but it wasn't enough . They gave me a tube to put it in and bring it back. How much of the Penn G should I give if any til tomorrow?? Should I give pedialyte? No, the feed store didn't even have electrolytes! Each feed store was about 30-40 mins away from each other and I didn't get to get any help. They don't know about goats around here! They only told me to give him pepto but I don't know if that's a good idea.? Any suggestions?
> 
> Oh, and he is playing around jumping around and running. But he does sleep a lot too. When I went out there he was laying down but when he heard me, he came out and ran to see who it was. So he doesn't seem too weak.


I dose PenG at 1ml / 10-15#

Pedialyte (or gatorade) will work as a stand in for electrolytes.


----------



## cindy78

elevan said:
			
		

> cindy78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He does have a temp 103.7. Normal is below 103.5? He is still nursing. He scours are yellow again. They were white this morning. I went to all the feed stores and NONE seemed to be able to help. The ONLY thing I was able to get is Penn G. Should I give that to him? I took a stool sample to the vet but it wasn't enough . They gave me a tube to put it in and bring it back. How much of the Penn G should I give if any til tomorrow?? Should I give pedialyte? No, the feed store didn't even have electrolytes! Each feed store was about 30-40 mins away from each other and I didn't get to get any help. They don't know about goats around here! They only told me to give him pepto but I don't know if that's a good idea.? Any suggestions?
> 
> Oh, and he is playing around jumping around and running. But he does sleep a lot too. When I went out there he was laying down but when he heard me, he came out and ran to see who it was. So he doesn't seem too weak.
> 
> 
> 
> I dose PenG at 1ml / 10-15#
> 
> Pedialyte (or gatorade) will work as a stand in for electrolytes.
Click to expand...

Thank you! I have that on hand!


----------



## elevan

I also dose the PenG at 2x daily for 7 days.

Some may say every 8 hours for 5 days.

Gotta figure out that part for yourself (with the help of your vet)


----------



## 20kidsonhill

I sometimes do 3 shots, every 8 hours,  the first day. Then do 2 shots after that.   Frustrating about the store not having what you need.  I just read that all the time on here.  The spectam scour halt keeps a long time. I don't even know if my bottle has an expiration day, maybe it does, probably, but I have and have used the same bottle for several years.  Seems to always work.  My point being get a small bottle on-line and keep it in a cool place, it will keep for quit a while for emergencies. The vet doesn't carry a bacerial scour medicine they can sell to you?


----------



## rockdoveranch

cindy78 said:
			
		

> Yesterday I noticed his bottom had poop stuck to it. His poop was a bit runny and yellow, seemed to be a little blood tinged. I cleaned him off and this morning this is what he had on his butt.
> 
> He is being raised by the mom.
> 
> I also noticed that his mom has pale eyelids and gums. SHe is eating fine. I last dewormed her with Ivomec at the end of March. Her eyelids have been pink throughout her pregnancy. I didn't know she was pregnant.
> 
> I will take a sample to the vet today as soon as I can get it. Any suggestions would greatly be appreciated!


Cindy78, How is your little kid doing?

I have been following this thread and have not posted because I have never seen this and did not have a clue.  However, I have been very concerned about your kid.

I have been posting on another thread about Coccidiosis and just came across some information on - http://www.sheepandgoat.com/articles/scours.html that might be of interest and might help.  What stood out to me is that Cryptosporidium parvum presents with diarrhea that is usually very liquid and yellow.

It says: "Cryptosporidium parvum is a protozoa that can cause diarrhea similar to that of rotavirus infection. Cryptosporidia can cause diarrhea in lambs and kids 5 to 10 days of age. Affected animals are often active, alert, and nursing. *The diarrhea is usually very liquid and yellow.*

No consistently effective treatment for cryptosporidiosis in ruminants has been identified. Anectodotal reports suggest that decoquinte (Deccox) and monensin sodium (Bovatec) may be useful in the control of Cryptosporosis. Ammonia and formalin seem to be most effective at removing Cryptosporidium from the environment. The best control of cryptosporidiosis comes from lambs and kids getting adequate immunity through colostrum soon after birth."

I hope this helps and I hope your little kid is recovers completely.


----------



## ksalvagno

I can't speak about goats but alpacas are ruminants and Safeguard (fenbendazole) works on Crypto in alpaca crias. How do I know? Fecals were done before and after. It is the prescribed treatment by vets as well.


----------



## cindy78

Well,l finally got the fecal into the vet late this afternoon. Every time he would poop, my goats would kick dirt on it by accident by the time I got over to him. So finally got it and the vet tells me that the results will be in by tomorrow but if it's not, it won't be in til TUESDAY!!  I thought the results would be in the same day!? But that was the ONLY vet here that does see goats and no other vet would look at a fecal from goats??! It was a little frustrating. But he is still about the same. He is still nursing because her udder is not full. So I am assuming he did eat. I have been giving him Penn G SQ 2x a day starting yesterday. I did notice his eyelids are pink, but his gums are a little pale now when yesterday they were really pink?? Any help there? I can't find anything in these feed stores to help. Not even neomysin? the only thing was Penn G and I guess it's better than nothing?

 I don't know if I should take him from mom and give him some electrolytes? I heard that if you give them electrolytes and they drink milk that he won't be able to digest the milk and it would be worse? 

Should I give him some red cell for the pale gums? Or is he too young? I'll try anything.


----------



## elevan

I'd give the Red Cell.  I dose it at 6ml / 20-30# every 6-8 hours for 24 hours.  Though for a kid this young, I think I'd probably only dose every 12 hours for 24 hours.
It won't hurt, it can only help.


----------



## cindy78

Oh and I forgot to add, his temp is 103.6. yesterday it was 103.7 so I guess it's not getting any higher?/ Good sign??


----------



## cindy78

elevan said:
			
		

> I'd give the Red Cell.  I dose it at 6ml / 20-30# every 6-8 hours for 24 hours.  Though for a kid this young, I think I'd probably only dose every 12 hours for 24 hours.
> It won't hurt, it can only help.


True. Just wanted to make sure he wasn't too young. Thank you.


----------



## helmstead

Does he act like a happy energetic goat kid or is he acting like he doesn't feel well/have much energy?

I have seen pale white scours in one of my bottle kids that I bloated (overfed)...his body pushed EVERYTHING out in an ASAP kind of way...meaning the milk wasn't digested at all...

So, I ask the above wondering if he didn't just gorge on milk suddenly...and is having some slight scouring still as a result of mom's hormones/changes in milk as it goes from colostrum (yes, she had time to make colostrum) back to milk.


----------



## Our7Wonders

Did I post this already?  Forgive me if I did - I'm running out the door again! My little 10 day old guy had very yellow, foamy/frothy/slimey poo for about 48 hours.  Specto-guard (scour-check) had him back on track after just a couple doses.  It's an antibiotic that's labeled for piglets with e-coli.  Something to consider if you have not yet.


----------



## cindy78

rockdoveranch said:
			
		

> cindy78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I noticed his bottom had poop stuck to it. His poop was a bit runny and yellow, seemed to be a little blood tinged. I cleaned him off and this morning this is what he had on his butt.
> 
> He is being raised by the mom.
> 
> I also noticed that his mom has pale eyelids and gums. SHe is eating fine. I last dewormed her with Ivomec at the end of March. Her eyelids have been pink throughout her pregnancy. I didn't know she was pregnant.
> 
> I will take a sample to the vet today as soon as I can get it. Any suggestions would greatly be appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> Cindy78, How is your little kid doing?
> 
> I have been following this thread and have not posted because I have never seen this and did not have a clue.  However, I have been very concerned about your kid.
> 
> I have been posting on another thread about Coccidiosis and just came across some information on - http://www.sheepandgoat.com/articles/scours.html that might be of interest and might help.  What stood out to me is that Cryptosporidium parvum presents with diarrhea that is usually very liquid and yellow.
> 
> It says: "Cryptosporidium parvum is a protozoa that can cause diarrhea similar to that of rotavirus infection. Cryptosporidia can cause diarrhea in lambs and kids 5 to 10 days of age. Affected animals are often active, alert, and nursing. *The diarrhea is usually very liquid and yellow.*
> 
> No consistently effective treatment for cryptosporidiosis in ruminants has been identified. Anectodotal reports suggest that decoquinte (Deccox) and monensin sodium (Bovatec) may be useful in the control of Cryptosporosis. Ammonia and formalin seem to be most effective at removing Cryptosporidium from the environment. The best control of cryptosporidiosis comes from lambs and kids getting adequate immunity through colostrum soon after birth."
> 
> I hope this helps and I hope your little kid is recovers completely.
Click to expand...

Thank you very much for this info. I guess I have to wait for the fecal..Hope it's ready tomorrow.


----------



## helmstead

cindy78 said:
			
		

> Oh and I forgot to add, his temp is 103.6. yesterday it was 103.7 so I guess it's not getting any higher?/ Good sign??


BTW I don't consider that a fever in a kid...kids tend to run a little higher and have a wider variance in temp (regulators aren't in good function for a solid month).  If it went into the 104+ range, then I'd say fever, but not mid 103s.


----------



## cindy78

helmstead said:
			
		

> Does he act like a happy energetic goat kid or is he acting like he doesn't feel well/have much energy?
> 
> I have seen pale white scours in one of my bottle kids that I bloated (overfed)...his body pushed EVERYTHING out in an ASAP kind of way...meaning the milk wasn't digested at all...
> 
> So, I ask the above wondering if he didn't just gorge on milk suddenly...and is having some slight scouring still as a result of mom's hormones/changes in milk as it goes from colostrum (yes, she had time to make colostrum) back to milk.


He isn't running around like all day. He will get up a few times a day and run wild and kick his legs and the hairs on his back stand up. Then he will lay and sleep for a while. He does walk around with his mom. So he's not sleeping all day either. I don't really know the normal activity for baby goats. This is my first time raising goats. I was thinking  he might be over eating but how many times do they usually have to nurse a day?


----------



## cindy78

Our7Wonders said:
			
		

> Did I post this already?  Forgive me if I did - I'm running out the door again! My little 10 day old guy had very yellow, foamy/frothy/slimey poo for about 48 hours.  Specto-guard (scour-check) had him back on track after just a couple doses.  It's an antibiotic that's labeled for piglets with e-coli.  Something to consider if you have not yet.


Unfortunately, the feed stores around here don't know what I'm talking about when I asked if they carry that. They don't seem to carry many medications. Mostly feeds and supplies. I do have one other source that I don't think I have checked yet. I'll try tomorrow if I don't get the fecal back by then. Thank you


----------



## helmstead

Sounds pretty normal to me.  Kids with GI problems stand around listless and hunched, they LOOK like they don't feel well.  

They nurse a LOT, many small meals a day.


----------



## cindy78

helmstead said:
			
		

> Sounds pretty normal to me.  Kids with GI problems stand around listless and hunched, they LOOK like they don't feel well.
> 
> They nurse a LOT, many small meals a day.


I saw him nursing more yesterday than I have today. But her udder isn't full so, maybe he is doing it when I'm not looking. I went out there right now and he was kicking like a wild bull paying around. His poop isn't really yellow anymore. It's a little more greenish like a really light green. I did notice he drank some water today. Is that normal @ 5 days old? I only saw him do it once. then he started sneezing a little. Guess he got water in his nose. But other than that, he is the same.

*But the poop is still a bit runny. Not formed.


----------



## helmstead

He's copying mom and sister...they drink, he tries...they nibble hay/feed, so does he.  His poo is turning greenish from tasting the solid feedstuffs.  I think you're just fine.  A kid that doesn't eat enough or feel well isn't going to be out there being adorable and bucking around.

Take a deep breath


----------



## cindy78

helmstead said:
			
		

> He's copying mom and sister...they drink, he tries...they nibble hay/feed, so does he.  His poo is turning greenish from tasting the solid feedstuffs.  I think you're just fine.  A kid that doesn't eat enough or feel well isn't going to be out there being adorable and bucking around.
> 
> Take a deep breath


 I hope so! I just came back in and he is more active. I was thinking about it and it has been hot 102* during the day so maybe he is less active cause it's really hot. 

Is it normal for his poo to be runny? When does it start hardening up?


----------



## helmstead

It's been so long since I dam raised, but I do remember often the kids got runny poo off and on from hormonal changes in those 1st two weeks.  I will hold off judgment until you get your fecal back...but I BET he's not ill...just getting his digestive functions going.  The few cases of bacterial scours I have had, the kids were S I C K...and he's not old enough for cocci yet.

My bottle kids have dog logs for a good while...'milk poops'.  And they often have pudding poops in the first week as they get the tummies going.


----------



## cindy78

helmstead said:
			
		

> It's been so long since I dam raised, but I do remember often the kids got runny poo off and on from hormonal changes in those 1st two weeks.  I will hold off judgment until you get your fecal back...but I BET he's not ill...just getting his digestive functions going.  The few cases of bacterial scours I have had, the kids were S I C K...and he's not old enough for cocci yet.
> 
> My bottle kids have dog logs for a good while...'milk poops'.  And they often have pudding poops in the first week as they get the tummies going.


Ok, well thank you for the info. I will update when I get the fecal back. Hope everything is ok.


----------



## Livinwright Farm

I keep seeing everyone saying that the kid isn't old enough for coccidia... yet every book I have read that talks about it, mentions that it typically attacks kids under 6 months old because of how weak their systems are at the very young ages... *????*


----------



## elevan

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> I keep seeing everyone saying that the kid isn't old enough for coccidia... yet every book I have read that talks about it, mentions that it typically attacks kids under 6 months old because of how weak their systems are at the very young ages... *????*


Coccidia has a 21 day incubation time...this kid is under a week old.  It's just not possible until they are 21 days old.


----------



## Livinwright Farm

elevan said:
			
		

> Livinwright Farm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep seeing everyone saying that the kid isn't old enough for coccidia... yet every book I have read that talks about it, mentions that it typically attacks kids under 6 months old because of how weak their systems are at the very young ages... *????*
> 
> 
> 
> Coccidia has a 21 day incubation time...this kid is under a week old.  It's just not possible until they are 21 days old.
Click to expand...

Ah-ha... the books forget to mention this part.


----------



## helmstead

Actually it's 14 days incubation, so as early as 2 weeks, but not before.  Earlier than 2 weeks and you have a bacterial or diet scour.


----------



## elevan

Oops, yep, sorry...onset to infection is 13 days.  Looked at my notes from vet discussions...reason I remembered 21 days is that I was told by my vet that an infection is unlikely prior to that point but it is obviously possible.  He said it was unlikely because they have to ingest the cocci to become infected and most kids don't start mouthing the hay, feed, water right away.


----------



## cindy78

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Livinwright Farm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep seeing everyone saying that the kid isn't old enough for coccidia... yet every book I have read that talks about it, mentions that it typically attacks kids under 6 months old because of how weak their systems are at the very young ages... *????*
> 
> 
> 
> Coccidia has a 21 day incubation time...this kid is under a week old.  It's just not possible until they are 21 days old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah-ha... the books forget to mention this part.
Click to expand...

 no cocci?? 

I did notice that his poo turned yellow again after I gave him ProBios. Don't know if that helped. But I was thinking maybe his poo was white because he wasn't digesting his milk? But it is still runny and his gums are pale. So that concerns me still. Did give him a little red cell this evening.

 Hope he doesn't hate me after all this poking and shoving things down his mouth!


----------



## elevan

cindy78 said:
			
		

> Hope he doesn't hate me after all this poking and shoving things down his mouth!


I'm sure he'll still love you  
I have a buckling who it doesn't matter if I'm giving him a shot, trimming hooves or drenching him with something...he sees it as attention and loves it.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

As far as under 6 months of age, I respectfully disagree with those age limits.  even a young doe kidding or being weaned can be run down by coccidiosis.   I would expand those age limit from 2 weeks to 2 years. Just don't want any of you to rule out cocci as a possible culprit on your young does.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

cindy78 said:
			
		

> Our7Wonders said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I post this already?  Forgive me if I did - I'm running out the door again! My little 10 day old guy had very yellow, foamy/frothy/slimey poo for about 48 hours.  Specto-guard (scour-check) had him back on track after just a couple doses.  It's an antibiotic that's labeled for piglets with e-coli.  Something to consider if you have not yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, the feed stores around here don't know what I'm talking about when I asked if they carry that. They don't seem to carry many medications. Mostly feeds and supplies. I do have one other source that I don't think I have checked yet. I'll try tomorrow if I don't get the fecal back by then. Thank you
Click to expand...

He really needs this.  Does any one have any other bacerial scour suggestions she could give to him orally, like a tetracyclene???


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> As far as under 6 months of age, I respectfully disagree with those age limits.  even a young doe kidding or being weaned can be run down by coccidiosis.   I would expand those age limit from 2 weeks to 2 years. Just don't want any of you to rule out cocci as a possible culprit on your young does.


This is why fecals are so important.  Routine is best, but certainly if you have a goat who's having an issue (scouring, constipation, or even normal poop but the goat is off.)  Don't wait on the fecal, get it done at the first sign of trouble and you're going to either identify or rule out parasites as the problem.  

That's neither here nor there on a kid this age, sorry to hijack.


----------



## elevan

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> cindy78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our7Wonders said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I post this already?  Forgive me if I did - I'm running out the door again! My little 10 day old guy had very yellow, foamy/frothy/slimey poo for about 48 hours.  Specto-guard (scour-check) had him back on track after just a couple doses.  It's an antibiotic that's labeled for piglets with e-coli.  Something to consider if you have not yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, the feed stores around here don't know what I'm talking about when I asked if they carry that. They don't seem to carry many medications. Mostly feeds and supplies. I do have one other source that I don't think I have checked yet. I'll try tomorrow if I don't get the fecal back by then. Thank you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He really needs this.  Does any one have any other bacerial scour suggestions she could give to him orally, like a tetracyclene???
Click to expand...

*
I can usually find oral Neomycin if nothing else...I would think the feed stores would definitely have that...*
I know it's not a "great" medicine but it is better than nothing at all.




> As far as under 6 months of age, I respectfully disagree with those age limits.  even a young doe kidding or being weaned can be run down by coccidiosis.   I would expand those age limit from 2 weeks to 2 years. Just don't want any of you to rule out cocci as a possible culprit on your young does.


x2


----------



## ksalvagno

Personally I don't rule out coccidia for any age goat. Had some adults with coccidia so I know it is true.


----------



## helmstead

I really think antibiotics at this point are premature.  JMO

20 - you can really only treat bacterial scours with a sulfa drug.


----------



## elevan

helmstead said:
			
		

> 20 - you can really only treat bacterial scours with a sulfa drug.


I respectfully disagree.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Escherichia_coli


----------



## cindy78

elevan said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cindy78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, the feed stores around here don't know what I'm talking about when I asked if they carry that. They don't seem to carry many medications. Mostly feeds and supplies. I do have one other source that I don't think I have checked yet. I'll try tomorrow if I don't get the fecal back by then. Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> He really needs this.  Does any one have any other bacerial scour suggestions she could give to him orally, like a tetracyclene???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> I can usually find oral Neomycin if nothing else...I would think the feed stores would definitely have that...*
> I know it's not a "great" medicine but it is better than nothing at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as under 6 months of age, I respectfully disagree with those age limits.  even a young doe kidding or being weaned can be run down by coccidiosis.   I would expand those age limit from 2 weeks to 2 years. Just don't want any of you to rule out cocci as a possible culprit on your young does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2
Click to expand...

Do you think if the mom has cocci, it could have passed to the kid during pregnancy? I don't know, maybe a silly question...I got mom in March and she has not had any scours or any abnormalities...??

Still waiting for the call from the vet. Hi temp today is 103.3. Three days ago-103.7, yesterday-103.6, today 103.3 could only be a good sign right? He is walking around running around with mom. Gave him his Penn G sq and Red Cell. His eyelids are pink and his gums are a little more pink than yesterday. Can't wait til I know whats going on.....


----------



## elevan

cindy78 said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He really needs this.  Does any one have any other bacerial scour suggestions she could give to him orally, like a tetracyclene???
> 
> 
> 
> *
> I can usually find oral Neomycin if nothing else...I would think the feed stores would definitely have that...*
> I know it's not a "great" medicine but it is better than nothing at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as under 6 months of age, I respectfully disagree with those age limits.  even a young doe kidding or being weaned can be run down by coccidiosis.   I would expand those age limit from 2 weeks to 2 years. Just don't want any of you to rule out cocci as a possible culprit on your young does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you think if the mom has cocci, it could have passed to the kid during pregnancy? I don't know, maybe a silly question...I got mom in March and she has not had any scours or any abnormalities...??
> 
> Still waiting for the call from the vet. Hi temp today is 103.3. Three days ago-103.7, yesterday-103.6, today 103.3 could only be a good sign right? He is walking around running around with mom. Gave him his Penn G sq and Red Cell. His eyelids are pink and his gums are a little more pink than yesterday. Can't wait til I know whats going on.....
Click to expand...

I suppose anything is possible but it's highly unlikely.  The oocysts have to be ingested and they are expelled through fecal matter...then they have to incubate in their host (13 days) before symptoms begin (or sometimes not) to show.  The mother could have coccidia without being symptomatic.  Actually she probably does have them in her system, the question is...Is she overloaded (positive).

I'm glad his getting more color to the eyelids and gums.  You can continue the Red Cell if they start to lighten again...just keep an eye on them.

I would also get a fecal run on the mother, just to check her out.


----------



## cindy78

*UPDATE*

Called the vet today to get results of fecal exam and they said everything was negative? Cocci, worms parasites etc.. They said the lab checks for everything and didn't find anything. So what caused the white poop??? I may never know. But it did change back to yellow the same day I gave him ProBios gel. He seems more alive than last week. He is running around kicking everywhere. Still continuing the penn G though till the 7 days are up. He is drinking water and nibbles on alfalfa with mom and sister. His poop is still a little watery but it is green now. I'm happy everything is ok!! 

Thanks for all the advice!


----------



## Hillsvale

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> I keep seeing everyone saying that the kid isn't old enough for coccidia... yet every book I have read that talks about it, mentions that it typically attacks kids under 6 months old because of how weak their systems are at the very young ages... *????*


If it were cocci the kid would have died by now without the proper treatment... I am speaking as one who just lost a kid, relatively fine to dead in less than 24 hours; this is a milk and or digestion issue in a new born kid.

Wait for the fecal, your vet will have the meds to fix him up properly.


----------



## Livinwright Farm

cindy78 said:
			
		

> *UPDATE*
> 
> Called the vet today to get results of fecal exam and they said everything was negative? Cocci, worms parasites etc.. They said the lab checks for everything and didn't find anything. So what caused the white poop??? I may never know. But it did change back to yellow the same day I gave him ProBios gel. He seems more alive than last week. He is running around kicking everywhere. Still continuing the penn G though till the 7 days are up. He is drinking water and nibbles on alfalfa with mom and sister. His poop is still a little watery but it is green now. I'm happy everything is ok!!
> 
> Thanks for all the advice!


Good news!


----------



## Livinwright Farm

Hillsvale said:
			
		

> Livinwright Farm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep seeing everyone saying that the kid isn't old enough for coccidia... yet every book I have read that talks about it, mentions that it typically attacks kids under 6 months old because of how weak their systems are at the very young ages... *????*
> 
> 
> 
> If it were cocci the kid would have died by now without the proper treatment... I am speaking as one who just lost a kid, relatively fine to dead in less than 24 hours; this is a milk and or digestion issue in a new born kid.
> 
> Wait for the fecal, your vet will have the meds to fix him up properly.
Click to expand...

Elevan already adressed this.

And I am sorry you lost a kid... seems to be happening to a lot of our(meaning BYH members) herds this year, with a fair number being mysterious deaths.


----------



## Hillsvale

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> Hillsvale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Livinwright Farm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep seeing everyone saying that the kid isn't old enough for coccidia... yet every book I have read that talks about it, mentions that it typically attacks kids under 6 months old because of how weak their systems are at the very young ages... *????*
> 
> 
> 
> If it were cocci the kid would have died by now without the proper treatment... I am speaking as one who just lost a kid, relatively fine to dead in less than 24 hours; this is a milk and or digestion issue in a new born kid.
> 
> Wait for the fecal, your vet will have the meds to fix him up properly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Elevan already adressed this.
> 
> And I am sorry you lost a kid... seems to be happening to a lot of our(meaning BYH members) herds this year, with a fair number being mysterious deaths.
Click to expand...


----------



## helmstead

cindy78 said:
			
		

> *UPDATE*
> 
> Called the vet today to get results of fecal exam and they said everything was negative? Cocci, worms parasites etc.. They said the lab checks for everything and didn't find anything. So what caused the white poop??? I may never know. But it did change back to yellow the same day I gave him ProBios gel. He seems more alive than last week. He is running around kicking everywhere. Still continuing the penn G though till the 7 days are up. He is drinking water and nibbles on alfalfa with mom and sister. His poop is still a little watery but it is green now. I'm happy everything is ok!!
> 
> Thanks for all the advice!


----------



## NDgal

Sounds to me like he had an infection of some sort. You also have to watch out for E. Coli at that age - the blood-tinged stool can be a sign. Green stool can also be indicative of infection. You did the right thing IMO by giving the Pen right away. My vet doesn't like Oxytet at that age as it can interfere with bone/teeth growth. I consider anything beyond 103 a cause for concern. Hope the little guy continues to improve.


----------



## elevan

cindy78 said:
			
		

> *UPDATE*
> 
> Called the vet today to get results of fecal exam and they said everything was negative? Cocci, worms parasites etc.. They said the lab checks for everything and didn't find anything. So what caused the white poop??? I may never know. But it did change back to yellow the same day I gave him ProBios gel. He seems more alive than last week. He is running around kicking everywhere. Still continuing the penn G though till the 7 days are up. He is drinking water and nibbles on alfalfa with mom and sister. His poop is still a little watery but it is green now. I'm happy everything is ok!!
> 
> Thanks for all the advice!


----------

